# Acer Aspire 5742G geht einfach aus!



## Sandercrab (23. August 2014)

Hallöchen PCGH!

Mein Acer Aspire 5742G geht manchmal nach extremst kurzer Zeit (2 sec. ca.) und manchmal nach relativ langer Zeit (1h ca.) einfach aus.
Ich denke mal, dass es mit der Stromversorgung zusammenhämgen könnte, da es ja einfach so ausgeht ohne irgendwas zu melden.
Als Betriebssystem wird Windows 8 verwendet.
Das Notebook läuft meistens länger wenn es kühl ist und seit 10 Minuten ca. nicht lief, was ich ziemlich seltsam finde. Die CPU befindet sich bei ca. 50°C und die GPU bei ebenfalls 50°C.

Wäre sehr erfreut über Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## timbo01 (23. August 2014)

Läuft das Notebook ohne Akku länger? Also nur im Netzbetrieb mit ausgebautem Akku


----------



## Sandercrab (23. August 2014)

Nein, leider nicht.

Ich denke immer noch, dass es mit der Strom Versorgung zusammenhängt und deshalb probiere ich das Mainboard mit einem Heißluft Föhn wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, da ich denke, dass die Verbindungen auf dem Mainboard (habe gerade den Namen davon vergessen ^^) irgendwo leicht durchtrennt sind. Außerdem kann ich denke ich eh nicht mehr viel verlieren 

Gruß


----------



## timbo01 (24. August 2014)

Sandercrab schrieb:


> ...die Verbindungen auf dem Mainboard (habe gerade den Namen davon vergessen ^^) irgendwo leicht durchtrennt sind.


 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Lötstellen.
Das könnte durchaus sein. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass du mit einem Heißluftföhn so weit kommst.


----------



## onlygaming (28. August 2014)

Mein Altes Toshiba hat ein ähnliches Problem....geht einfach aus jedoch lag es bei ihm an der Netzteilbuchse denke ich


----------

